# Nissan GL600 Portable Generator Op/Maint/Parts Manual



## HVinal (Sep 8, 2009)

A friend has given me a vintage (circa 1986) Nissan GL600 Portable Gas Generator that runs perfectly. Does anyone know where I can find an Operations/Maintenance/Parts manual for it? I have searched everywhere on the internet without any success. Thanks for the assist. Henry


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

http://members.westnet.com.au/caladenia/SMotors.html


----------



## jimbob1965 (Feb 17, 2010)

Did you find a place to get parts?


----------

